# Are there online fish shows???



## tuxthebetta (Apr 14, 2015)

This sounds silly but I am in an area where there are no fish clubs or fish shows. Are there online fish shows or photo contests? (I know of the photo contest here.)


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Not that I know of, that are sponsored by the IBC. I'm sure, as you know, that there are forums that hold monthly contests and stuff, but that's about it from what I do know of. There might be something out there, try googling it?


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

tuxthebetta said:


> This sounds silly but I am in an area where there are no fish clubs or fish shows.


Start a club, nature abhors a vacuum. It isn't as hard as it sounds, last fall I assisted SW Louisiana with getting their club up, running, & legal. I'm a member of their club, despite living a thousand some miles away. I'd offer you any assistance I can, I know they would help as well. :-D


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

California Betta Society has an online show last month. They do happen occasionally. I can't remember if it was IBC sanctioned, but it seemed quite fun.

If you want to start an IBC chapter, all you need are 2 other friends with memberships.  Sometimes you have to just DO it, because everyone wants one but no one wants to do the hard work.


----------



## Everglades (Jul 18, 2015)

I am in a area with very little activity too so I know what you mean


----------

